# Question about pygmy coloring



## cgjsmith (Feb 1, 2008)

I assume that most all pygmies are going to be either black or white (agouti) I have one thats a really pretty brown. so far the three kids I have had all have the augoti or black coloring. Is the only way to have different color to add another breed in? thanks crystal


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Not all of them are white or black.I actually don't own one of either color.I would say you don't need to add another breed.If you do I would make it a nigi or mimi dairy breed because it's not really safe to breed her with a large breed.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have pygmy/ nigis and actually end up with ALOT of agouti's...light to dark. Tilly is Bootsies daughter from a carmel pygmy/nigi buck that I no longer have. Tilly has given me either black with frosting or belted agouti's and only 2 carmels like her. My bucks are on my website as well as my does so you can check out the colors there. It's wierd actually because Bootsie parents are black and medium agouti and both times that she was bred to the carmel buck she had variations of light to medium carmel kids, never agouti or black until Hank and Chief. I would stay with the pygmy or nigerian dwarf for a buck, less chance of having too big kids. My kids this year from the said bucks ranged in weight from 1lb.12oz. to 3lbs 4oz. So they stay small. If you have the chance to get a buck or use a buck get a look at the parents if you can, it will tell you a good bit as far as size and color. Hope I gave you some help


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here is some information on the pygmy breed and the color variations you can have:

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... _chart.asp

color chart:

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... amples.asp


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

With all that color and individual markings too, the pygmy offers almost as much variety as the nigi.


----------

